# Speakers for 84 cutlass supreme



## cuahtemoc (Jul 27, 2003)

I want to replace my factory speakers in my 84 cutlass supreme brougham. Would 6x9's sound better than 4x10's. I found these on crutchfield http://www.crutchfield.com/S-5vYAk3hHADv/c...300&I=023TSX693. What are the best name brand speakers to get?
And is there other good places besides crutchfield?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

There is no "best name brand", everybody likes a different sound and everybody has a different budget. Just go listen to some and pick what you think sounds best.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

yes go with 6 x 9's!

and as said the speakers are up to the listener. A heavy metal guy will not like the same sound a rap guy likes, so you just have to go and listen.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I put 6x9's in all my g bodies and u dont have to cut holes if u dont want to i just mounted them from under the factory holes and drilled new holes and mounted them upwards.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i love my 6x9's, they're eclipses! as for mounting, i tried the 4x10 to 6x9 adapters which didn't work for the eclipses cuz the magnets were too big and wouldn't fit (they'd hit the torsion bars for the trunk). what i did was make a new rear deck, extended 2 inches to fit them and pushed the back seat out 2 inches. i have pics if you want to see.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Mar 28 2005, 02:02 PM
> *I put 6x9's in all my g bodies and u dont have to cut holes if u dont want to i just mounted them from under the factory holes and drilled new holes and mounted them upwards.
> [snapback]2918269[/snapback]​*


.... and have half of the speaker covered by metal, possibly hitting metal when moving, and possibly not fitting because of tweeters sticking out. Where's the good idea?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 28 2005, 04:09 PM
> *.... and have half of the speaker covered by metal, possibly hitting metal when moving, and possibly not fitting because of tweeters sticking out.  Where's the good idea?
> [snapback]2919282[/snapback]​*


i didn't think he said it was a *good idea* :dunno: :biggrin:

but fo real, if you're gonna put 6x9's at least use the adapters, or do somethin like i did!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

or just not use them at all because they suck, you don't need rear fill anyway, its music, not a home theater......


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 28 2005, 02:20 PM
> *i love my 6x9's, they're eclipses! as for mounting, i tried the 4x10 to 6x9 adapters which didn't work for the eclipses cuz the magnets were too big and wouldn't fit (they'd hit the torsion bars for the trunk). what i did was make a new rear deck, extended 2 inches to fit them and pushed the back seat out 2 inches. i have pics if you want to see.
> [snapback]2919001[/snapback]​*


im gonna run rockford fosgate 6x9's in my car, and i already got rockford fosgate 3 1/2" speakers for the front, please post up some pics so i can see how u did it


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 28 2005, 03:09 PM
> *.... and have half of the speaker covered by metal, possibly hitting metal when moving, and possibly not fitting because of tweeters sticking out.  Where's the good idea?
> [snapback]2919282[/snapback]​*


Hardly half the speaker .......Worked fine for me and sounded good. To each his own i guess.It was jus a suggestion. :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 28 2005, 07:26 PM
> *im gonna run rockford fosgate 6x9's in my car, and i already got rockford fosgate 3 1/2" speakers for the front, please post up some pics so i can see how u did it
> [snapback]2920401[/snapback]​*


here's the pics. it wasn't hard to do, like a weekend job, i used mdf (3/8" i think?) to make the rear deck, used the old one as a template of sorts. if you have any questions about it, just ask!



















Finished Product :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Mar 28 2005, 07:19 PM
> *or just not use them at all because they suck, you don't need rear fill anyway, its music, not a home theater......
> [snapback]2920363[/snapback]​*


how do they suck? i'd rather have rear fill than no rear fill, but to each his own!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 28 2005, 08:38 PM
> *how do they suck? i'd rather have rear fill than no rear fill, but to each his own!
> [snapback]2920470[/snapback]​*


If you are at a concert, were is the sound coming from? Not behind you.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2005, 07:57 AM
> *If you are at a concert, were is the sound coming from?  Not behind you.
> [snapback]2922679[/snapback]​*



LOL :roflmao: 

In a car id have to agree but in a SUV try getting away with just fronts it plain sucks!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2005, 07:57 AM
> *If you are at a concert, were is the sound coming from?  Not behind you.
> [snapback]2922679[/snapback]​*


I didn't say i was at a concert, i merely stated i'd rather have rear fill than no rear fill. :uh:


----------



## cuahtemoc (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 29 2005, 10:29 AM
> *LOL  :roflmao:
> 
> In a car id have to agree but in a SUV try getting away with just fronts it plain sucks!
> [snapback]2922943[/snapback]​*


What does it matter if the back of the vehicle is 2 ft behind you or 15 ft behind you? Sound still isn't back there. If you have good fronts you don't need to worry about the back.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2005, 06:44 PM
> *If you have good fronts you don't need to worry about the back.
> [snapback]2925320[/snapback]​*


That's what she said! :cheesy:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2005, 04:44 PM
> *  If you have good fronts you don't need to worry about the back.
> [snapback]2925320[/snapback]​*


exactly my point :cheesy:


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2005, 05:44 PM
> *What does it matter if the back of the vehicle is 2 ft behind you or 15 ft behind you?  Sound still isn't back there.  If you have good fronts you don't need to worry about the back.
> [snapback]2925320[/snapback]​*



And for those sitting in the back row of the Excursion?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Mar 30 2005, 01:26 AM
> *And for those sitting in the back row of the Excursion?
> [snapback]2926926[/snapback]​*


Who cares? They aren't me...
If they are all the way in the back row, they are gonna most likely be kids or old people who aren't gonna care anyway...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Mar 30 2005, 01:26 AM
> *And for those sitting in the back row of the Excursion?
> [snapback]2926926[/snapback]​*


Thats where the groceries go.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

whatever, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

This is going nowhere!

Do you think the rattling of your trunk is good too?!

I just love when someone pulls up next to me and I can hear more vibration noise than i can music!

You know nothing about sound if you think you only need front speakers!


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 30 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Thats where the groceries go.
> [snapback]2927818[/snapback]​*


Or your friends. Or me and my girl. Seems like a small task for bigger benifits to throw a pair of speakers back there.

I can't even stand it when the music is balanced to the passenger side of my car, I think a road trip w/o speakers in the back would drive me nuts.


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 30 2005, 02:54 PM
> *This is going nowhere!
> 
> Do you think the rattling of your trunk is good too?!
> ...


chill man, their just taking into consideration the driver only. Highs are directional, which is why lots of cars have tweeters pointing directly at those in the front seats. 

Speakers in the back benifit those in the back.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 30 2005, 03:54 PM
> *You know nothing about sound if you think you only need front speakers!
> [snapback]2930056[/snapback]​*


And neither do all those people called Sound Quality Competitors, ya know, the people that compete in SQ competitions. They dont have rear speakers, I guess they don't know anything about sound at all. I know what you are thinking.... they do SQ, they systems aren't loud...... well if your system was loud, you wouldn't be able to hear the rear speakers.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

see my problem is that i have my two pumps under either of my factory speakers, so wheat i was thinking is rasing the 6x9's up and building it custom and recarpet the back window area


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well you could easily do that, but i don't know how it would look since it would be sitting above the seat back! maybe moving the speakers towards the middle a bit more would work? as you can see, i could have made the holes towards the middle or towards the sides too, just means you hafta cut out more metal!


----------

